# Bringing my dog to Portugal



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

Does anyone have any up-to-date information about bringing a pet to Portugal and the current requirements for leaving the UK with a dog. I know, not for a while yet due to Covid, but I'm just putting things in place.

My vet tells me that my dog as to have a blood test 30 days after her rabies vaccination, then has to wait 3 months before she can travel into Europe, has anyone else had experience of getting their dog prepared for travel, when we can?


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Here is a link to the EU website for the procedure required to import a pet into the EU. 









Non-commercial movement from non-EU countries


In order to be moved into an EU country from a territory or a non-EU country, certain conditions must be met.




ec.europa.eu





I do not think Portugal has any additional requirements over the standard EU regulations, but perhaps someone else might know more than me. We came from the USA and our EU import pet certificate required that Cecil be examined within a short period of time before we entered the EU (I don't remember exactly but I think it was about a week or so). If you do not enter the EU within the short time frame the EU pet import certificate expires and you must apply for a new one. Thus you will need to make an appointment with a certified vet right before you leave. When we came to the EU 1.5 years ago from the USA we were not required to get a blood test, perhaps that is new or that regulation does not apply to all countries of origin. 

After arriving in the EU be sure to take your pet to a veterinarian and get him/her a EU pet passport. Then you must get your dog a rabies vaccination every year but your pet will be free to travel all throughout the Schengen area with you, even on some trains and buses.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

Many thanks for the reply. I'm looking at those links.


----------

